# defy advanced 1 or 2 ???



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a fuji cross comp bike now, and I've gotten the bug for a road bike. I want something I can do 50mi, maybe someday try for 100 and not be to sore at the end of the day. From everything I've been able to find the defy advanced seems to be just what I'm looking for.

This will be my first road bike, first carbon bike ect. So I'm not sure about spending 3200 bucks for the defy 1. Is it worth and extra 1k over the defy 2???

For what it worth I'm 38, workout and I'm in ok shape. I really just got into riding last year. I can do 50mi on my cross bike but that's about all I've got in me at this point. Again I'm not sure if I'm worthy of a $3200 bike.

Any input you guys could give me before I head to the bike shop would be great!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The upgrades aren't essentially going to serve you any better. 105 works just as solidly as Ultegra, but just weighs more, and depending on your weight there could be the argument that Aksiums are in no way lesser than Ksyrium Elites. And even though the Defy is still race worthy, I'd be considering TCR's for that purpose *if* you intend to do so.

One thing to keep an eye on is the 105 5700 series update. Giant didn't specify which generation of 105 it uses, having me guess that some bikes mid-year, if not 2011, are receiving it. It's something to work with because either you might find that a 5600-equipped bike may be discounted for an even lower price, or you can hold out and get the new stuff.


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

Perhaps you can find a left over 2009.....I purchased a 2009 defy advanced 1 i paid around ~2800. The bike is decked out nicely with Ultegra / DuraAce components. 

good luck


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Save the grand and get the Advanced 2. The frames are identical in layup. 105 will serve you well and should you wish to upgrade, you can find whole 6700 groups at reputable online retailers for about a grand.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is mine so of course I'd vote for the 2....


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought the 2011 Defy Adv 2 and have no regrets. Spent quite a bit of time with LBS talking about the 1 and 2 and they put me onto 2 with the 105 gruppo. They were confident I wouldn't notice the difference and the weight savings not material unless you are competing or going for monster rides on a regular basis. Great bike either way.


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Think really hard about this one. I was in the same boat as you. I was jumping from a $700 aluminum Giant with sora and tiagra to something better. I rode the aluminum for four years. Had I not been hit by a car, I would still be on it. I tell you this because you may be like me. Once I get the bike, I will ride until it falls apart. 

That's why I went with the best bike I couldn't afford. I went with the TCR 1. The 1 series of bikes not only gets you ultegra, it gets you a full carbon fork. Hey, I figured if I was going to shell a bunch of money, I wanted it also be as light as possible. WIth that said, I know that 105 is very good. Hell my sora and tiagra was very good. I gotta say though, the ultegra is ridiculously accurate and crisp. In a way I'm bummed out because now I have no reason to tinker with my gearing  

I would consider the 1 if you are going to hold onto to the bike for several years. Giant really did not skimp on anything with that bike. Again, it kind of bums me out because now I have no reason to spend money on upgrades. 

Pete


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I can chime in a little on this subject. About a year ago I was in the exact same position but with no road bike experience. I test rode the Defy Advanced 1 and 2 numerous times before I decided on the 1. The Defy Advanced 2 was a 2010 model and the Defy Advanced 1 was a 2011 model. I decided on the 2011 Defy Advanced 1 and it was based on the fact that I would not need to upgrade the bike anytime soon or ever  The Ultegra group felt better as well (this coming from a brand new rider) so I'm not sure it wasn't in my head. Little did I know I was going to get the bug as much as I have. The bike now has different wheels, bars, saddle and componets. I started a thread (My ultimate Defy Advanced 1) in the Giant forum you can look at. 

My point is if you can by a bike and ride it just the way it is for a time and be satisfied then the Defy Advanced 1 is a great bike. If you're planning on upgrades, I think the Defy Advanced 2 might be the way to go. Since it's the same frame I could have gone that way and saved a few dollars but I didn't know I was going to go off the deep end upgrading my bike. Now I'm getting the wheel bug again. 

Whatever you choose, Giant makes a great bike. Enjoy the process and enjoy the road :thumbsup:


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

If i'm not mistaken the difference in price is about a grand. That could almost pay for a lovely set of mavic cosmic rims. just saying.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Gus90 said:


> If i'm not mistaken the difference in price is about a grand. That could almost pay for a lovely set of mavic cosmic rims. just saying.


Pretty close. When I was shopping the 2010 Defy Advance 2 had a $2,400.00 price tag on it and the 2011 Defy Advanced 1 had a $3,100.00 price tag. I ended up getting it for $3,100.00 OTD. I can't remember if the wheelset was different between the bikes? Just remember the componet difference and now I have a full Ultegra group sitting on the shelf  Oh well, live and learn I guess.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

kane, in addition to the giant you would do well to also check out a specialized roubaix. From what I've read people love that bike too. I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking at the same decision 1 vs 2. On a '05 alum TCR with ultegra now and fear buyers remorse if I pull the trigger on the 2 with 105. Some say the new 105 is better than 6yr old ultegra - anyone want to comment on that? Wheel upgrade is something I will probably do so the price diff may be worth it.

Willieboy - if you want to sell, how much for your ultegra group? My second option is to get a china frame and build it up. Get decals "Midget" and "Obey" for the frame


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

The 105 group is great. If it's worth a grand to you to save some marginal weight then go for it. Ride both is the only way you can tell though. I find the 105s to be quickNx smooth so far. Very precise


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

My wife has 4 year old ultegra on her Trek. I have 105 on the Defy Adv 2. I couldn't tell the difference as to smoothness of shifting riding both. Ultegra may be lighter, but not sure you will notice much of a difference at all. I am a long time MTB rider, back into road riding after years away, so admittedly, my experience is limited to that simple experiment, but I do like the 105 very much.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Willieboy - if you want to sell, how much for your ultegra group? My second option is to get a china frame and build it up. Get decals "Midget" and "Obey" for the frame


I hadn't really considered it but I just might sell the group and the DT Swiss wheels the bike came with. Could use the $$$ for my Shamal wheels


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

willieboy said:


> I hadn't really considered it but I just might sell the group and the DT Swiss wheels the bike came with. Could use the $$$ for my Shamal wheels


Willieboy
Can't use pm or submit email with low post - pm me if you're selling
Kevin


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

BacDoc said:


> Willieboy
> Can't use pm or submit email with low post - pm me if you're selling
> Kevin


PM done


----------



## jadrum37 (Apr 10, 2011)

I just purchased a defy 1 with 105 group and have no problems at all. I even crashed and landed on the drive train side and bent the hanger, but it still shifted no problem.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

willieboy

Can't reply to pm because of post count and can't submit e mail but try this. I have gmail address and the first part is khealydc - and just add the gmail.com to the end 

interested in the whole kit as I am considering frame build.


----------



## fordtough75 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the advance deft 2 also (ordered it). Are the DT Swiss wheels better than their factory style. Also read at the top someone said it was not carbon and mine is. Sales man also said it has the 105 5700 series. Is all this correct


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

fordtough75 said:


> I have the advance deft 2 also (ordered it). Are the DT Swiss wheels better than their factory style. Also read at the top someone said it was not carbon and mine is. Sales man also said it has the 105 5700 series. Is all this correct


It's carbon  105 is correct as well. Let us know when you get it. Enjoy


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are buying here in the U.S. then these are the specs:

Advanced 1
Frame	Advanced-Grade Composite
Fork	Advanced SL-Grade Composite, Full-Composite OverDrive Steerer

Advanced 2
Frame	Advanced-Grade Composite
Fork	Advanced-Grade Composite, Alloy OverDrive Steerer

A full carbon steerer won't make you faster, but it does drop some weight. It was important to me since I was going to be spending a lot of money, regardless if it was a 1 or a 2.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to put it in the classifieds next week, so if you ride a M/L I have a 2010 Defy Advanced 0, full Dura-Ace, including the C24 carbon DA wheelset, new bars and stem (carbon), bottom bracket bearings were just upgraded to Hawk Racing Bearings and the dereilluer(spelling ?) were replaced with Hawk Racing pulley's. The bike is in excellent shape, it has been ridden and professionally maintained. $2800. FTR if you were interested and purchased it before I put it in the classifieds I will still pay the fee. I'm not trying to get around the system.

It needs a new chain and cassette, sorry forgot to mention it earlier. The bike is in excellent condition and I can provide photos, which I will when I buy the ad next week.


----------

